# How many diapers a day for a 5 month old???



## lnitti (Jun 14, 2004)

How many diapers a day should a 5 month old go through?

I counted how many dd went thru yesterday. She had 1 for overnight and 16 more for the rest of the day. Of those 16, ALL were completely saturated at changing time.

Holy Cow!! Is this normal?

I thought it was supposed to be 10-12 for newborns, then less as they started getting older.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Sounds right to me! My 8 month old can go through 20 diapers a day sometimes. There have been times I have changed him 4 times in one hour but I don't like him being wet so I change him almost every time he pees. Sometimes he holds it in for 2 hours and sometimes he piddles constantly.

My 22 month old is the same way. She has started peeing alot more lately and I change her alot more often lately.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

In nb days we would go through at least 18/day and sometimes more. I would have C on a waterproof pad and he'd be on the bed as I worked and might pee 3x/hr.

C is now 5mo and might go through 12/day... but still often goes through 16-18/day. (Some of it depends on whether he peed over his shoulder while airing out... or peed in the bath







)


----------



## mom2mygirls (Nov 10, 2002)

my almost 5 month old goes through about 16 diapers a day.


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

My ds is almost 21 months old and he gets changed probably 12-16 a day. If we are home he gets changed almost everytime he pees so that's like 16 times, but if we are out I change him every 2-3 hours(wearing FBs).


----------



## WhimsyTyme (Jun 2, 2004)

Dylan will be one in a week and a half and he goes through 10 to 14 dipes a day. I try to change time every time he is wet.

Now when we are out, he goes through less. But, he also nurses less when we are out and about.

With the 10 to 14 dipes a day we are doing laundry every day and a half. WE NEED MORE FITTEDS!!!!!!


----------

